# Where to find 1/32, 1/16, 1/8 BIRCH PLYWOOD in Connecticut?



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Where to find 1/32", 1/16", 1/8" BIRCH PLYWOOD in Connecticut? Large sheets are best.

I have been going to General Woodcraft in New London which is not to close, nobody sells plywood near me.

Not looking for Home Depot or Lowes birch. Who sells baltic birch in Connecticut?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*it's very specific, not a box store item*

Try one of these places: http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-tyc7&p=aircrfat plywood conneticut&type=


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You might try calling some local cabinet shops to ask where you can buy it, or they may have cutoffs at a discount.












 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Try one of these places: http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-tyc7&p=aircrfat plywood conneticut&type=


Just a thought...that's a link for "aircraft plywood", which may or may not be Birch, or Baltic Birch. Could be a good start for a search. More likely sources for Spruce, or possibly Fir, Balsa, Basswood, Poplar, or Aspen. BB is relatively heavy for it's thickness. 











 







.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Where in CT are you?


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

I am in Bristol, CT. About 15 minutes Southwest of Hartford and 15 minutes Northeast of Waterbury.

Why isn't this thickness of wood more common? Finding the right supplier is the hard part!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

*"1/32", 1/16", 1/8" BIRCH PLYWOOD"*

Is that another way of saying Birch Veneer?? 

I have never seen "plywood" thinner than 1/8". 

Is there really such a thing?? 

Thank you.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Try here*

http://www.honerkamp.com/plywood_specialty.html
or here:
http://www.chesapeakeplywood.com/

BTW Joe, it is definitely "plywood" I have some in 1/16" and 1/8".
It's getting harder to come by and more expensive now days. :blink: bill


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Bristol...I was thinking the Bronx, White Plains, or Springfield. I think New London would be closer, sorry.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.honerkamp.com/plywood_specialty.html
> or here:
> http://www.chesapeakeplywood.com/


I looked at both of the links. The first had 1/8", which is fairly common, and I couldn't find a list of thicknesses at the second.



woodnthings said:


> BTW Joe, it is definitely "plywood" I have some in 1/16" and 1/8".
> It's getting harder to come by and more expensive now days. :blink: bill


So, you have 1/16" plywood? What are the faces and what's the core? What do you use it for?

Joe posed a good point. A product that is plywood, is made from plies. For 1/8" it's common, for thinner, it may be 2mm - 3mm. For 1/16", it could be made from laminating two layers of 1/32", but without a core. 












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It is plywood.....I have photos*



woodnthings said:


> http://www.honerkamp.com/plywood_specialty.html
> or here:
> http://www.chesapeakeplywood.com/
> 
> ...


I knew you would'nt believe me so I used 2 different calipers and a quarter to show thicknesses. :blink: second caliper is blurry but reads .061", 1/16" is .0625
The links are just the beginning....the places are closed on the weekends so you have to wait until today, Monday to call to check. Sometimes the online product lists are not all inclusive or difficult to locate your exact product ...DAMHIKT
BTW is is birch.
BTW2 I don't personally check the links I post to verify them. If I have personal experience with a site I will say so in the text of the post and "recommend" them.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> I knew you would'nt believe me so I used 2 different calipers and a quarter to show thicknesses.


I did't say I didn't believe you or that you were full of Coco Puffs. I asked questions:


cabinetman said:


> So, you have 1/16" plywood? What are the faces and what's the core? What do you use it for?













 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> I did't say I didn't believe you or that you were full of Coco Puffs. I asked questions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am full of Coca Puffs and lost of other harmful ingredients from ingesting toxins and drinking tap water over the years. :yes:

I use it mostly for small drawer bottoms, and sometimes for shims. The faces and cores are of Birch AFAICT. I got it from a friend, a commercial custom raised panel door maker. So the reference "it's getting harder to come by" is not first hand knowledge, but from a trusted source. Any other questions?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Any other questions?


I do have a question. Without posting a link, or pasting a definition...what is gravity?












 







.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Actually, looking for 3/32" NOT 1/32" (typo). I think if I could get 1/16" I'd be okay with that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*and this is relevant to this thread because?*



cabinetman said:


> I do have a question. Without posting a link, or pasting a definition...what is gravity?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are 2 uses of the word gravity with which I am familiar. One is used to to describe a condition which is serious or "grave" as in "the gravity of the situation"....

The other is the "pull' or attraction of two masses toward each other... Newton's theory I believe. The larger the mass the stronger the pull simply stated. This explains why some men prefer larger women and are attracted to them and vice versa.
It also explains why objects that fall toward earth accelerate at a rate of 32' per sec, per sec. Frankly I'd be at a loss, sorta lost in space type thing, without it.:blink: bill


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

OK, 3/32 and *NOT 1/32* !!

That was the one I had a hard time seeing...

I could see 1/16" ... never have seen it that thin...

I have 1/8" stuff... & have had for a long time...


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

I can find 1/16" thick plywood everywhere, but only in 12" x 48" sizes. I need sheets like 5' x 5'!!!!


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Parkerville Wood products up in Manchester should have 5x5 1/8" Baltic Birch. Not sure about the 1/16" though. Also, I've gone to CT River Lumber Company in the past, but I don't know what kind of plys they stock.

http://www.parkervillewoodproducts.com/plywood.html

http://ctriverlumberco.com/

There's also GK Woodworking in Griswold, but they don't sell sheets that thin. They might be able to special order it though.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the help, after more research today I was able to find www.nationalbalsa.com. They don't have big sheets listed on the site, but going to give them a call. Their prices are not too bad and most of their shipping is free for some of other the other wood I'm interested in that they sell.


----------

